# paypal fraudalent



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Beware! i have had 2 fraudalent requests for money from paypal. 250 and 18 pounds. All stopped and reported to paypal but still scary!!
sarah


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Very scary, how did you find out?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I get e-mails from "Paypal" asking for money and I don't even have a paypal account!  

Sue


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

I found by e mail confirming transaction


----------

